# Авиация > Литература >  Пленение Ханса Хана в литературе и глазами очевидцев

## Василий бардов

Я уже поднимал вопрос на различных форумах о том, кто и как на самом деле сбил легендарного Ханса Хана и приводил рассказ об этом С.Ф.Долгушина (ссылки приведу в ближайшее время) и вот мне под руку попался аудиофайл с записью продолжения этой беседы с Сергеем Фёдоровичем в декабре прошлого года. Вот как это было:

Бардов-Долгушину (Dsci0022-5.wav): «А Степан Анастасович Вам книгу подарил свою»?

Долгушин: «Да. Хорошая книга». 

Бардов: «Кстати в этой книге Степан Анастасович написал мне что описал ту историю с Хансом Ханом. Вы не читали ещё»? 

Долгушин: «Я позабыл. Да это просто нужно взять эту книжку и почитать. Он же переводчиком был».

Бардов: «Завтра я привезу Вам книгу Сергея Исаева «Страницы истории 32-го ГИА полка» и мы сравним её с книгой Степана Микояна».Я уже поднимал вопрос на различных форумах о том, кто и как на самом деле сбил легендарного Ханса Хана и приводил рассказ об этом С.Ф.Долгушина (ссылки приведу в ближайшее время) и вот мне под руку попался аудиофайл с записью продолжения этой беседы с Сергеем Фёдоровичем в декабре прошлого года. Вот как это было:

Бардов-Долгушину (Dsci0022-5.wav): «А Степан Анастасович Вам книгу подарил свою»?

Долгушин: «Да. Хорошая книга». 

Бардов: «Кстати в этой книге Степан Анастасович написал мне что описал ту историю с Хансом Ханом. Вы не читали ещё»? 

Долгушин: «Я позабыл. Да это просто нужно взять эту книжку и почитать. Он же переводчиком был».

Бардов: «Завтра я привезу Вам книгу Сергея Исаева «Страницы истории 32-го ГИА полка» и мы сравним её с книгой Степана Микояна».

Долгушин: «Хорошо. Ведь велась телевизионная съёмка по этому вопросу, тогда, когда собирали 1-й гвардейский корпус в Москве Осипенко и присутствовали все. 
Я только не помню, Китаев (командир 4-й гвардейской дивизии) был или нет, а Ухов был. Я тогда уже уволен был из академии – это где-то в конце 60-х - начале 70-х годов было. И вот мы собрались где театр Советской армии – при нём и встал вопрос по Хансу Хану. И вот, Числов, такой, из 63-го гвардейского полка, рассказывает, как он сбил этого Ханса Хана. А тут же сидят: 
-	командир корпуса,
-	командир дивизии Ухов и все остальные.
Ну и что мне пришлось сказать: «Сашка, не ври»!
Ведь это было (когда по просьбе Долгушина Хана привезли в штаб их полка – В.Б.) вечером, а утром прилетели:
-	командир корпуса,
-	Ухов приехал – командир дивизии,
И всё это было же на их глазах! Они же видели, что это было в полку у нас! Какое отношение имеет к этому 63-й гвардейский?! Никакого, понимаешь ли!
И получилось: уже командир корпуса выступил и сел и из-за этой перепалки, решили не показывать по Московскому телевидению! 
Я только не помню, Китаев (командир 4-й гвардейской дивизии) был или нет, а Ухов был. И они (командир корпуса в частности очень разко сказал) прямо сказали: «Слушайте! Чего Вы лезете?! Что Вы плетёте»?! 
И вот тогда и оборвали Числова, а то он: «Мы сбили»! :(
Я прямо сказал ему: «Сашка! Зачем трепишься»?! :( Ведь, ладно ещё, если бы свидетелей не было!… Ты его (толком – В.Б.) и не видел даже! Ты то его (Хана – В.Б.) увидел только на следующий день и то, случайно, потому что Федотов (где и ты был в эскадрилье) оказался на аэродроме (полк то ушёл их, а эскадрилья одна осталась)! Ты тогда не имел представления, что такое»! 
Я так разозлился тогда и говорю: «Слушай, Числов! Не лезь! Ты же помнишь, как я вас гонял, за то, что вы бросали!… Тоже мне – вояки, понимаете ли! :( И мне пришлось на своих Яках выручать вас, когда вас зажмут! :( Тоже мне, ещё – лётчики»! :( 
Ну - он Герой СССР со Сталинграда»…

Бардов: «А он уже умер»?

Долгушин: «Не знаю. Тогда был жив и приехал со Сталинграда. Но тут его оборвали:
-	и командир дивизии (полк то их входил в нашу дивизию)
-	и командир корпуса».

Бардов: «Так что надо будет мне поискать их мемуары и посмотреть, что сами они писали по этому поводу. Я поинтересуюсь этим». 

Долгушин: «Да. Я ему просто сказал: «Вон Степан Микоян сидит – он переводил разговор наш». 

Бардов: «А что Числов на это ответил»?

Долгушин: «А его просто «смешали с грязью» и всё! Особенно командир корпуса – резко сказал: «Зачем врёшь, Числов?! Откуда ты такой стал?! Да ты и был таким когда-то в корпусе»! Как же была фамилия этого командира корпуса?! Старый лётчик был.
Вот, помню, когда гвардейское знамя получали под Подольском – приехал граф Игнатьев. И они, оказалось, знакомы были». 

Бардов: «А это не тот ли Игнатьев, что написал книгу «50 лет в строю», чтоли»?

Долгушин: «Да – у меня эта книга есть и я даже попросил его автограф оставить». :)

Бардов: «А наши историки, что интересно, про это ничего не знают! Но я им про это расскажу! J Я просто процитирую Вас дословно и пускай они узнают, как было на самом деле»!

Долгушин: «И всё! И вот это тогда обрезали, но телевидение из-за этого скандала (ничего – В.Б.) не показало»! 

Бардов: «А где Вы говорите это всё произошло»?

Долгушин: «В доме Советской армии». 

Бардов: «А получается что из всех там присутствующих участников тех событий, кроме Степана Анастасовича Микояна Вы остались последний свидетель»?

Долгушин: «Ну, я не знаю, кто сейчас из них ещё жив. Степан же был переводчик. Теперь, этот вот инженер-стажёр (у меня где-то записана его фамилия) у меня в 32-м полку – он же присутствовал при этом и всё это дело видел»! 

Бардов: «Вот его и нужно будет нам попросить подтвердить это»!

----------

